# Consulta sobre microprocesadores y acelerador para juegos



## albtav (Jun 5, 2007)

Hola, alguien me podria decir que diferencia sustancial hay entre los micros de AMD Sempron, Duron, y Athlon? Todas tienen velocidades parecidas, ¿Para una Pc hogareña, para jugar juegos acelerados, hay alguna en especial que sea mejor a las otras?
Otro tema: Vi en mercados electronicos, que venden Pc's con aceleradoras G-Force integradas (soldadas) al mother, ¿Son igual de buenas que en una tarjeta con conector AGP o PCI?

Pd: ¿Puedo hacer un link con el producto que me interesaria adquirir en un mercado electronico para que lo vean, para sacerme la duda, o no se puede hacer?

Saludos a todos.


----------



## DobleA (Jun 5, 2007)

Pone el link sin temor.
El problema es cuando alguien viene a ofrecer algo, a venderlo, pero si pones el link para que quien te responda vea el mismo producto que vos, etc. no hay ningún problema.

Según tengo entendido el Sempron sustituyó al Duron. Es una evolución y lo sustituyó en la escala. El Athlon es superior al Sempron (rendimiento y costos). Una buena máquina (para mi, en lo personal) empieza a ser con un Athlon. Esto no quiere decir que el Sempron sea malo ni nada... pero en fin, son gustos.

Según lo que decís sobre la tarjeta, es que se da una porción de la memoria RAM para el video. Esto no es nada recomendable, ya que además de ocupar memoria RAM ocupa procesos en el CPU. Por eso es recomendable colocar una VGA PCIe. No te compres una mother con AGP, este va a quedar completamente obsoleto.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 6, 2007)

Para pentium   y celeron, son exactamente los mismo solo con menos memoria intena de cache, por lo que se ve al fabricarlos si les salen defectuosos les funden un fusible y desactivan toda una pagina de memoria y lo retimbran como celeron.

Piensa que para juegos son donde mas maquina se necesita, piensa que la playstation3 lleva 8 procesadores.

Tambien  tiene una gran importancia la targeta de video ya que le quita trabajo a la CPU en juegos modernos.

El sempron yo lo  descartaria, por muy poca disferencia tienes un athlon que es mucho mas potente

actualmente deberias considerar algo como esto

Atlhon X2 AM2 o pentium core2
memoria 1G
disco duro SATA (serial ATA)
targeta grafica PCI-e NVIDIA como mas potente mejor, ojo los megas no son importante si el  modelo.
AGP es completamente  obsoleto


No es recomendable utilizar VGA integradas y la diferencia entre una externa y  una integrada es poco, por lo menos si te lo montas tu mismo, claro.


----------



## albtav (Jun 6, 2007)

Hola, lo que me interesaba, era esto:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-27366141-pc-amd-sempron-2800-256mb-80gb-sata-2-geforce-6100-gabkit-_JM_

¿Que opinan? La verdad, que por el precio, se lo ve muy bien. Solo le faltaria una unidad lectora de disco, pero ya tengo una lecto-grabadora de CD, que se la podria incorporar, de mi maquina actual. La verdad, no me importaria mucho y estirarme con los costos para adquirir un AMD Athlon, pero queria estar seguro, para que me digan si vale la pena comprarlo o hacer un esfuerzo mas. 

PD: ¿Por que consideran obsoletas las targetas AGP, si es lo que se estan vendiendo actualmente? 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## DobleA (Jun 6, 2007)

No la miré con mucha atención, pero yo le daría el visto bueno. Lo unico es que no tiene DDRII y acepta hasta 2 gb no más, pero en fin, lo demás parece bien. El precio parece ser razonable.

Se sigue vendiendo AGP porque se lo quieren sacár de arriba 
Además de que posee una bus de datos obsoleto, PCI Express es superior en perfomance.

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 6, 2007)

Es un ordenador algo obsoleto, supongo para reducir costos al maximo, en españa es casi imposible montarlo. Ya no hay discos duros enor de 160G igual que el resto de piezas.

Si te quieres ahorrar dinero te podrias plantear aprovechar el maximo de piezas 
conprandolo por piezas, es sencillo, y siempre te podemos asesorar.

lo malo es que soy de españa y de una gran ciudad como barcelona, eso quiere decir las piezas mas modernas del mercado.


A ver que te dices tus compañeros.


----------



## albtav (Jun 7, 2007)

Gracias por sus comentarios. 

Slds.


----------

